# Politicians who play/played the guitar (big names only, bass allowed too)



## 777timesgod (May 23, 2019)

I do not know if there is another thread like this, I could not find something when searching though. If there is then let me know and delete it, I will move the photos there. Do you know of any big name politicians who harass guitars and not just the constituents? Lets begin we the ones I found below:

1. Former U.S.A. president George Bush Sr rocking what looks like an Epiphone strat (correct me if you know more on this axe), with a phrase ending in "Prez". Oh, those old Republicans...always down with the kids and their lingo.



2. Another former president, this time from the Democrats' side, its Barack Obama with a Gibson Les Paul. Holding it awkwardly, not doing much and smiling gracefully, similarly to his presidency.



3. Last but definitely not least, the star of UK politics, future prime minister (in his head at least) and former secretary of foreign affairs, its Boris Johnson. Playing an acoustic Takamine, with a capo at the 5th fret but by a miracle created by his mad skillz, he manages to fret the first frets! Watch and learn from a master virtuoso guitarist, djent boys! The European Union could not contain him, did a lousy capo think it could? I deduce that it could not.



Post more pics and give comments on our esteemed leaders.


----------



## Jason B (May 23, 2019)

FDR is often depicted with some kind of sousaphone equipped with wheels.


----------



## chopeth (May 23, 2019)

A better question is...

Should politicians be allowed near politics? I don't think so


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2019)

chopeth said:


> A better question is...
> 
> Should politicians be allowed near politics? I don't think so


Yes, it reminds me of a conversation between Inspector Fowler and DI Grim about firearms permits. 

The first test for becoming a politician should be to ask that person if they want to become a politician. If the answer is yes, then clearly they should not be allowed to be a politician.


----------



## Demiurge (May 23, 2019)

I was expecting this thread to lead with a complaint of being tired of hearing about how Beto O'Rourke was in a punk band. If I want to deal with middle age assholes who find it necessary to name-drop Fugazi for punk cred, I'll go talk to the vagrants downtown.


----------



## MetalHex (May 23, 2019)

Bernie Sanders wants "free, guitars, for everybody"!! (In his voice of course)


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2019)

This far and no Mike Huckabee?


----------



## mastapimp (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 23, 2019)

Flamenco a No-No


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Bernie Sanders wants "free, guitars, for everybody"!! (In his voice of course)


I imagine you probably want to build a wall on the southern border to keep all those cheap Mexican guitars from coming over here and stealing work and benefits from honest hard-working American guitars... We should be importing guitars from good countries like Norway not shithole Asian countries and Mexico right?


----------



## Drew (May 23, 2019)

Randy said:


> This far and no Mike Huckabee?



Yeah, he was the first who came to mind - I understand he's even fairly good.

Re: Obama, he's posing with a guitar, but I've never heard of him actually playing.


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2019)

Drew said:


> Yeah, he was the first who came to mind - I understand he's even fairly good.
> 
> Re: Obama, he's posing with a guitar, but I've never heard of him actually playing.


He definitely did on Family Guy.


----------



## Drew (May 23, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> He definitely did on Family Guy.


I'm not sure that constitutes proof.  

If we can expand this a bit, Bill Clinton was a sax player, as well.


----------



## MetalHex (May 23, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I imagine you probably want to build a wall on the southern border to keep all those cheap Mexican guitars from coming over here and stealing work and benefits from honest hard-working American guitars... We should be importing guitars from good countries like Norway not shithole Asian countries and Mexico right?





possumkiller said:


> I imagine you probably want to build a wall on the southern border to keep all those cheap Mexican guitars from coming over here and stealing work and benefits from honest hard-working American guitars... We should be importing guitars from good countries like Norway not shithole Asian countries and Mexico right?


Dude that seriously offended you? AND StevenC?


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Dude, you really got offended by that? Sour grapes?


It wasn't offensive. I was just playing along.
Sorry I guess I should have specified it was in my best Trump voice.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 23, 2019)

This is the quality content I visit this site for.



MetalHex said:


> Bernie Sanders wants "free, guitars, for everybody"!! (In his voice of course)



Well shit dude he should have said so sooner, I might have voted for him 
Now that's a platform I can get behind!


----------



## MetalHex (May 23, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This is the quality content I visit this site for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have really got into character and pronounced it "guitaws"!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 23, 2019)

Tony Blair, former British PM plays guitar


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2019)

Didn't dick cheney play something? Like a shotgun? Shooting people?


----------



## MetalHex (May 23, 2019)

Politicians shouldnt be allowed to play the saxaphone.



This guy might as well be a politician


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 23, 2019)

“This land is my land...this land is my land...from California...”


----------



## mastapimp (May 24, 2019)




----------



## narad (May 24, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 69673
> 
> 
> “This land is my land...this land is my land...from California...”



"You're my wahhnndahh waaaAAaallll...."


----------



## BlackSG91 (May 24, 2019)

How about Tele Tony?







;>)/


----------



## Jason B (May 25, 2019)

Rather than decide which post is intended as parody, let’s get this thread back on track:


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2019)

Reopened. Not that I need to worry since the principal offender is gone, but try to keep this to pics FFS


----------



## BlackSG91 (Dec 13, 2019)

BaRock & Roll!







;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 13, 2019)

From Carvinmuseum.com :


> Regardless of your politics, this is one cool guitar. It's a Cobalt C980 acoustic, adorned with the Presidential Seal, and was presented to Mr. Bush by Carvin endorser Mark Wills. The President was in San Diego on August 30th, 2005 to commemorate the 60th Anniversary of the end of World War II, and Mark Wills, who provided entertainment at one of the events, asked Carvin to create this one-of-a-kind guitar for him to present to the President. The photos below were were featured on Yahoo! News.
> 
> The picture caption from Yahoo! News:
> 
> "_President Bush plays a guitar presented to him by Country Singer Mark Wills, right, backstage following his visit to Naval Base Coronado, Tuesday, Aug. 30, 2005. Bush visited the base to deliver remarks on V-J Commemoration Day."_


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2019)

You can tell when that picture was taken because of W standing next to quintessential early 2000s music guy.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 10, 2020)

President of France Emanuel Macron (or "President Macaron" as the protesters call him, I went to Paris last month and it was insane) with an Ibanez Prestige. It is a 6 string but still it will please some members here. We are getting closer to the day when a politician shows up to a rally with an ERG. I hear that Lepen is getting an Iron label (to show how working class she is as opposed to the posh Prestige) 7 string to upstage him as we speak.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2020)

That's a premium.


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> That's a premium.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 13, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> That's a premium.



Potato - potahto, its an Ibanez. They are like Fender, producing the same guitar in essence under different names.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2020)

777timesgod said:


> Potato - potahto, its an Ibanez. They are like Fender, producing the same guitar in essence under different names.


Idk I just thought it might be an important distinction since your comments about the working person's Iron Label versus the posh Prestige. The Premium is made in Indonesia the same as the Iron Label. Maybe it would work better to use a Gio or something instead of the Iron Label as the non-posh guitar?


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 13, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Idk I just thought it might be an important distinction since your comments about the working person's Iron Label versus the posh Prestige. The Premium is made in Indonesia the same as the Iron Label. Maybe it would work better to use a Gio or something instead of the Iron Label as the non-posh guitar?



I was under the impression that the Prestige line was more expensive than the Iron label. That was why I made the Lepen comment. I did not notice the headstock too well and misread it, not an Ibanez owner as you can see. They do look more posh than the Iron ones, at least on the finish side of things.


----------

